# Bunch of little issues... any helpers? MK3



## chickenwagen (Jul 29, 2009)

97 Cabrio Restoration is nearing completion.
A few road-blocks left:
1. Rad fan never kicks on, bypassing from positive terminal on battery starts fan.
2. Ignition 12V wire to stereo has no power, even when ignition is on.
3. Windshield wiper spray motor is constant when plugged in.
4. No heat inside the car, I replaced heater core and still no heat.
5. Time and money are exhausted... Help is needed.
P.S. lots of orange peel in my garage paint job...








Thanks... I'll post a few pics soon.


----------

